# Bent Quills??



## Hedgelicious (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been asking around and can't seem to find an answer to my question. My little boy who is 5 months old has recently started to develop bent quills in the last few weeks.. They aren't all bent, but the ones that are, seem to be bent right before the tip. Is this normal, maybe from trying to squeeze under things in his cage for example? He is healthy otherwise...

Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Are they curved, or literally bent? Healthy hedgehog quills should be strong enough to not bend, especially when still attached.


----------



## Hedgelicious (Aug 5, 2010)

not curved..they are totally bent to the side..I wish I could take a pic but they are so tiny Im not sure it would show up..


----------

